# 6 Free Photoshop Cs5 Serial's



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

*6 Free Photoshop Cs5 Serial's *** ONE LEFT ****

NO MORE LEFT.
WAIT UNTIL THIS FRIDAY.
-Thanks <3


----------



## Morroke (Jun 1, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pm'd


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry, I was drawing on my tablet.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

One left!!! Get it quick, or wait until next week!


----------



## Morroke (Jun 1, 2010)

Whelp mine was invalid, tried it six times.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 1, 2010)

Juuuuuust out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to be using a keygen for this, would you? Or did you really manage to get legitimate CS5 keys for free?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Juuuuuust out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to be using a keygen for this, would you? Or did you really manage to get legitimate CS5 keys for free?



According to another thread, he supposedly got them from his uncle that works for Adobe.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> According to another thread, he supposedly got them from his uncle that works for Adobe.



I'm curious about the truth of this statement, as well as how his uncle was able to come across such a reliable source of extremely expensive product keys for free.

I'm also curious about how many of these keys turn out to be invalid or rejected, since it's apparently at least one.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd also be curious to hear if these are educational or professional lisences.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Juuuuuust out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to be using a keygen for this, would you? Or did you really manage to get legitimate CS5 keys for free?


They are legitimate keys.
My uncle writes them down, and when he gets home from work he hands me a small stack of ripped paper.



Lobar said:


> According to another thread, he supposedly got them from his uncle that works for Adobe.



Tis true.


AshleyAshes said:


> I'd also be curious to hear if these are educational or professional lisences.



Professional.


@Morroke

I'll get you another when this friday comes, if you can wait...


----------



## Morroke (Jun 1, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> @Morroke
> 
> I'll get you another when this friday comes, if you can wait...



Sure can


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 1, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> My uncle writes them down, and when he gets home from work he hands me a small stack of ripped paper.



That sounds quite illegal to me...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the OP trusts his uncle more than he probably should.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds _pretty_ fishy to me. If you're sincerely ignorant and not just making up the uncle thing, I'd probably stop if I were you. Nothing good can come of it.


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2010)

How about NONE OF US CARE


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Faris said:


> How about NONE OF US CARE



Silence! I beat you in a -Censored-!

As for everyone else, this is NOT considered illegal, as a close relative, I had to show adobe my proof of birth in the USA and birth records to prove I was a relative.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, but randomly and often bringing home a bunch of handwritten keys from Adobe isn't exactly legitimate either...


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but randomly and often bringing home a bunch of handwritten keys from Adobe isn't exactly legitimate either...



Alright then.
Heres how it goes then.

A. Trust me.. Take a serial.
B. Don't trust me... Don't take a serial.


Easy as that.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 1, 2010)

Considdering the key itself could be considdered property of Adobe and your uncle is stealing them this could legally be considdered theft and anyone who uses said stolen serial is party to that theft.  Photoshop CS5 is also fairly expensive and in some regions could meet the local legal minimum to be considdered grand theft/grand larceny.

I also bet that the people getting these keys didn't fake their contact info when they registered with Adobe.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 1, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I also bet that the people getting these keys didn't fake their contact info when they registered with Adobe.



This is true, my name is really Free Serialcare Courtesy of Obama.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 2, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> *A. Trust me.. Take a serial.*


Add me to the queue? â™¥


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

This is too good to be true. besides CS is very expensive, and most people think Photoshop elements is crap. (And i use Photoshop Elements for my artwork.) 
Besides something smells fishy here.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Even if your story is true, that you have an uncle working for Adobe, and he has been given a number of license keys, to which he is authorised to use, I find it very unlikely he has permission to distribute them. I could believe a limited number of keys for personal use as an employee perk, but I find it very unlikely that you would have permission from Adobe by proxy to distribute them here.

2. FAF isn't an appropriate place to do this, you are not as anonymous as you might think on the internet. You could find yourself in trouble if Adobe catches on, and it turns out you're acting without their approval/permission.

3. Nothing you've said can be proven, and, since the onus would be on you to prove that you are not breaking the law through unauthorised distribution of license keys for software, Im going to close this thread. FurAffinity does not condone unlawful activity of any kind, including copyright infringement.


----------

